# Not a Competition, but a scoring challenge from Spitfire Audio for Hans Zimmer Month!



## Leslie Fuller

Spitfire Audio have just announced a Scoring Challenge for Hans Zimmer Month.

Check out: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/, and scroll down to Dan Keen’s section where there are links to download the video, and for t&cs.

#hanszimmermonth

Also see Dan’s video on scoring to picture using Hans Zimmer Libraries here:


----------



## shadowsoflight

Once again, I appreciate the opportunity to have a high-quality video clip to practise scoring to.

Time to see if I can incorporate what I learned from the Stargirl competition! And I'm betting it will be a good one to test out my newly acquired EWC.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Here's what I came up with!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here's what I came up with!



I can not only see the water, I can hear _and_ feel it in your music!


----------



## Utkarsh

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here's what I came up with!



Oh my… this is incredible! What I loved about it is… the evolving nature. Example… for the 1st 35 seconds, Each new chord made the composition evolve into a new thought. And then once the brassware was out, it was all gold  Bravo! 👏🙏🏼


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Bee_Abney said:


> I can not only see the water, I can hear _and_ feel it in your music!


Thank you, mate! 🙏🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Utkarsh said:


> Oh my… this is incredible! What I loved about it is… the evolving nature. Example… for the 1st 35 seconds, Each new chord made the composition evolve into a new thought. And then once the brassware was out, it was all gold  Bravo! 👏🙏🏼


Thank you so much! Was trying to write a nice chord block loop where it keeps revolving around the root in a weird way. Kinda jazzy/Handel hybrid vibe with a badalamenti undertone


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here's what I came up with!



I dig the intro. What did you use for that wobble? Is that Sunset Strings?


----------



## shadowsoflight

@Baronvonheadless that was a really cool take on this video! Very nice, and it feels very "you" just like your Stargirl entry. A bit of choppiness and turbulence, yet still sounding big and majestic, just like the rivers that the video is highlighting.

I went hard on the "Blue Planet" vibe for mine. One thing I learned from the Stargirl competition was that I need more practise using orchestral sounds, so this one is mostly BBC SO Core. There is also an EWC patch (as promised!), and two nods to HZ (at least, in my mind): a Pipe Organ (from LABS) and Distorted Feedback (from Dark Zebra).


----------



## Taron

AH, you guys are posting here, that's awesome! I just saw the challenge coming up the other day and jumped on it yesterday. Today I wrapped up my take on it, thinking it'll do...


I'll have a listen to your stuff now! ...exciting!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here's what I came up with!



This is great! 👍


----------



## Ritchie M

Did my first comp the other day, definitely giving this one a try with BBCSO Core as my main tool. Doubt it will be in the same league as the stunning examples here, but definitely having a go!


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Spitfire Team said:


> This is great! 👍


Thank you so much! It was a pleasure to work with this video and attempt to capture the quiet, solemn power of nature.


----------



## Peter Satera

Really enjoying listening to the tracks uploaded shown here and on YT. 

Here's my entry!


----------



## bnsrowe

My attempt at sonic chaos.


----------



## PeteH

I threw lots of VIs at this and nothing seemed to work, so just some guitars in Am!


----------



## Bee_Abney

bnsrowe said:


> My attempt at sonic chaos.



Dark and deadly!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney

PeteH said:


> I threw lots of VIs at this and nothing seemed to work, so just some guitars in Am!



Simple - simply beautiful!


----------



## PeteH

Bee_Abney said:


> Simple - simply beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## bnsrowe

Bee_Abney said:


> Dark and deadly!!!


Thanks, I had fun using synths to create the water flowing effect.


----------



## TomislavEP

I'll probably give it a go; this is beautiful footage and such challenges are always a good practice.


----------



## sal-lp

Hi, i hope you like it! Thanks!


----------



## Robin Thompson

My humble effort.

There's some backstory for this one. My son recently began piano lessons and is learning about the Red, Blue, and Yellow chords (C major I, IV and V - though of course he doesn't know that yet). While practicing at the piano last week, he excitedly showed me that he had invented _his own_ chord by taking one note unique to each of the other three. The result - which he calls the Green chord - is a stack of fourths, B-E-A. Which of course has a lovely, ambiguous sound. So when I discovered this challenge a few days later, I was immediately inspired to put the "Green chord" to good use.

I have cheated a bit by swapping the notes around to use mostly in fifths (it ends on his voicing tho). And the result doesn't sound remotely like Hans Zimmer. Maybe Joe Hisaishi if I dare flatter myself. Of course I intended to call it "Green Chord Variations" or somesuch. But upon first hearing me working on it, my son immediately declared that a good title would be The Beginning of Life. A bit pretentious there, kid, but I like it.  (he's 7 btw)


----------



## Taron

Robin Thompson said:


> My humble effort.
> 
> There's some backstory for this one. My son recently began piano lessons and is learning about the Red, Blue, and Yellow chords (C major I, IV and V - though of course he doesn't know that yet). While practicing at the piano last week, he excitedly showed me that he had invented _his own_ chord by taking one note unique to each of the other three. The result - which he calls the Green chord - is a stack of fourths, B-E-A. Which of course has a lovely, ambiguous sound. So when I discovered this challenge a few days later, I was immediately inspired to put the "Green chord" to good use.
> 
> I have cheated a bit by swapping the notes around to use mostly in fifths (it ends on his voicing tho). And the result doesn't sound remotely like Hans Zimmer. Maybe Joe Hisaishi if I dare flatter myself. Of course I intended to call it "Green Chord Variations" or somesuch. But upon first hearing me working on it, my son immediately declared that a good title would be The Beginning of Life. A bit pretentious there, kid, but I like it.  (he's 7 btw)



That's a cute story for sure! Congrats on such a great kid! 
Proper drama in your score!


----------



## AMareka

My attempt at really trying to understand and become one with raindrops


----------



## Robin Thompson

AMareka said:


> My attempt at really trying to understand and become one with raindrops



That was fun. I got a big smile when the bass dropped out at the beginning for the drippy sounds. I'd recommend bringing that deep tone back for the lake though, at least for a couple bars. Both to help mark that cut, and just to tie everything together. It's the water cycle after all, and you set yourself up for a great opportunity to capture the idea of cycles thematically.


----------



## AMareka

Robin Thompson said:


> That was fun. I got a big smile when the bass dropped out at the beginning for the drippy sounds. I'd recommend bringing that deep tone back for the lake though, at least for a couple bars. Both to help mark that cut, and just to tie everything together. It's the water cycle after all, and you set yourself up for a great opportunity to capture the idea of cycles thematically.


Thanks for the feedback, I agree with the lake part i made it feel a bit to empty at the beginning of it, It should as you said be a bit more bassy and then go "empty" again. I tried to make a cycle but overlooked that bit. A few of my cuts are indeed on the softer side of cuts


----------



## Remnant

Took a crack at this. I always wanted to score a nature documentary, so thank you Spitfire for giving us some great nature footage to play with.


----------



## DSorah

Congratulations to all who have posted great scores above and thank you to Spitfire for the opportunity to participate in this scoring challenge! It is impressive to see the power of each raindrop when they come together to create something unbelievably larger than themselves. This brief video offers a lesson to each of us as we proceed through life. Each of us are unique individuals, but collectively, we can become oh so much more powerful than that singular individual. 

My score features Hans Zimmer Strings and Hans Zimmer Percussion along with a few additional tracks thrown in to flesh out the score. Thank you for taking a moment to listen to my music and I hope you enjoy the score.


----------



## Jotto

Has anyone else had problems with the sound on this video? Its hardly anything there.. I tried to normalize but it didnt help.


----------



## Robin Thompson

Jotto said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the sound on this video? Its hardly anything there.. I tried to normalize but it didnt help.


IS there any sound? I don't think Cubase even imported an audio track into my project. Maybe I missed something but I think the video comes silent.


----------



## Jotto

Robin Thompson said:


> IS there any sound? I don't think Cubase even imported an audio track into my project. Maybe I missed something but I think the video comes silent.





Robin Thompson said:


> IS there any sound? I don't think Cubase even imported an audio track into my project. Maybe I missed something but I think the video comes silent.


Yes. There is an Audio file and if you turn it up VERY «loud» you can hear the water (not all all the time) I have heard some clips on youtube with this sound but most people have nothing. I think the sound of water adds a whole lot.


----------



## purplehamster

Just a simple and straightforward score from me.


----------



## Remnant

Is there an easy way to put text on the thum


DSorah said:


> Congratulations to all who have posted great scores above and thank you to Spitfire for the opportunity to participate in this scoring challenge! It is impressive to see the power of each raindrop when they come together to create something unbelievably larger than themselves. This brief video offers a lesson to each of us as we proceed through life. Each of us are unique individuals, but collectively, we can become oh so much more powerful than that singular individual.
> 
> My score features Hans Zimmer Strings and Hans Zimmer Percussion along with a few additional tracks thrown in to flesh out the score. Thank you for taking a moment to listen to my music and I hope you enjoy the score.





DSorah said:


> Congratulations to all who have posted great scores above and thank you to Spitfire for the opportunity to participate in this scoring challenge! It is impressive to see the power of each raindrop when they come together to create something unbelievably larger than themselves. This brief video offers a lesson to each of us as we proceed through life. Each of us are unique individuals, but collectively, we can become oh so much more powerful than that singular individual.
> 
> My score features Hans Zimmer Strings and Hans Zimmer Percussion along with a few additional tracks thrown in to flesh out the score. Thank you for taking a moment to listen to my music and I hope you enjoy the score.



Nice Donald. Is there an easy way to put text on the youtube thumbnail without exporting the image? In other words, can you do simple editing like text addition to the thumbnail right in youtube? Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## DSorah

Remnant said:


> Is there an easy way to put text on the thum
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Donald. Is there an easy way to put text on the youtube thumbnail without exporting the image? In other words, can you do simple editing like text addition to the thumbnail right in youtube? Thanks if anyone knows.


I’m not going to be of much help. I took a screenshot of the movie, imported it into Pages, created my cover, and exported that image for upload. I don’t know of a quicker way, but would be interested to find out as well.

Thanks for checking out my score and best wishes!


----------



## Remnant

DSorah said:


> I’m not going to be of much help. I took a screenshot of the movie, imported it into Pages, created my cover, and exported that image for upload. I don’t know of a quicker way, but would be interested to find out as well.
> 
> Thanks for checking out my score and best wishes!


Thanks. Appreciate it. I have done it using Gimp but find it to be a bit cumbersome. Happy scoring.


----------



## Peter Satera

Jotto said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the sound on this video? Its hardly anything there.. I tried to normalize but it didnt help.


There's sound !?! 0_o


----------



## Jotto

Peter Satera said:


> There's sound !?! 0_o


Yes


----------



## Remnant

Shoot. I did mine entirely without sound as well.


----------



## Jotto

I was able to normalize it now. Its only the sound of….right…water. 3 times.


----------



## Peter Satera

Damn it... I was well up for some splashing water sound effects in my vid. Ahwelll....


----------



## TomislavEP

I'm fashionably late to the party as usual, when it comes to these competitions and challenges, but here is my entry:


----------



## musicamultimedia

A lot of interesting stuff here!!!
I’d like to share mine:


Our Planet is crying for help!…


----------



## shadowsoflight

TomislavEP said:


> I'm fashionably late to the party as usual, when it comes to these competitions and challenges, but here is my entry:




Your YouTube comments are off so I'll comment here: absolutely beautiful piece! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TomislavEP

shadowsoflight said:


> Your YouTube comments are off so I'll comment here: absolutely beautiful piece! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you for kind words! BTW, I'm still pretty much a passive YouTube user; I'm hoping to change this at least a bit in not too distant future.


----------



## javarnayu

This is my composition for this scoring challenge:


----------



## Noland

Here's my entry, great visuals to score to and lots of fun to work on. Would appreciate any feedback. Good luck to everyone! 

#HansZimmerMonth


----------



## NoahBots

I would like to share my entry as well. I have seen great stuff on this tread en admire the composing skills of all of you! Feel free to let me know what you think. It's my first time scoring nature.


----------



## NekujaK

One more to add to the creative pile. Always enjoyable doing these.

@Spitfire Team The competition rules say "_share your composition with us on the social platform of your choosing..._" Does uploading to YouTube count as sharing? Does posting on this forum? Also, the rules say the winner will be notified by email. How are you able to derive our email addresses from a social media share?

Just trying to understand the submission guidelines - thanks!


----------



## darcvision

Hi, i want to share my submission for spitfire audio scoring challange... 
im using bbcso core and some dry libraries like 8dio and westgate

i hope you guys enjoy this, thanks


----------



## OstrovskyiComposer

Hello, everyone! I'd like to share my work. I used the library Swarm by Spitfire Audio.


----------



## hannu

Here's my take on the challenge. Really excited to post this here since it's my first time scoring to an edited film. I wanted to go for a nordic folk inspired tone so I recorded my jouhikko (Finnish "tagelharpa") and acoustic guitar to add some live feeling to the composition.

As a hobbyist who mostly writes music for fun, it's really nice having these kinds of opportunities to compose with a deadline (!) and to watch all the other contributions.  Really good chance to learn!


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski




----------



## Peter Walker

Hi all, have really enjoyed listening to all your entries...very inspiring! I'm brand new to music production and thought this would be a good learning experience (my first completed piece!). Probably a bit rough around the edges, but happy with how it came out


----------



## SyMTiK

Heres my entry! Really cool seeing the many different directions everyone went with this.


----------



## Gian Luca Zucchelli

This is my composition for Hans Zimmer Month Challenge:


----------



## KMA

I always enjoy listening to everyone's submissions. So many different approaches.

Here's mine:


----------



## shadowsoflight

I'm happy to say I got a chance to watch all of these. I am impressed with the consistently high quality, and the variety in interpretations... Lots to learn from everyone here, from those who just got started to those who are veterans. Best of luck to everyone on the prize, but I hope that, regardless, you all feel proud of what you were able to do with this video!


----------



## Robin Thompson

liquidlino said:


> This piece really reminded me of early attenborough "life on earth" series music for some reason. Very nice.



Thanks so much for sharing this. I've never heard it nor would ever have even thought to seek it out, but it's wonderful. And reminds me a bit of Stravinsky in turn, or early Goldsmith. Love that 70s reverb.


----------



## Remnant

NekujaK said:


> One more to add to the creative pile. Always enjoyable doing these.
> 
> @Spitfire Team The competition rules say "_share your composition with us on the social platform of your choosing..._" Does uploading to YouTube count as sharing? Does posting on this forum? Also, the rules say the winner will be notified by email. How are you able to derive our email addresses from a social media share?
> 
> Just trying to understand the submission guidelines - thanks!


I had the same thought. Other than leaving a comment on my youtube page, not sure how else they could contact me about this, although I thoroughly enjoyed it either way.


----------



## SyMTiK

Remnant said:


> I had the same thought. Other than leaving a comment on my youtube page, not sure how else they could contact me about this, although I thoroughly enjoyed it either way.


On my Youtube accounts about page my email is publicly visible under contact for business inquiries, idk if everyone else's youtube is the same way. I had the same concern idk how they will go about contacting some people who didn't provide their email, or those who posted on Facebook, Instagram, etc.


----------



## Remnant

SyMTiK said:


> On my Youtube accounts about page my email is publicly visible under contact for business inquiries, idk if everyone else's youtube is the same way. I had the same concern idk how they will go about contacting some people who didn't provide their email, or those who posted on Facebook, Instagram, etc.


That's a good tip. Thank you!


----------



## SyMTiK

Anyone get any good news in their email? Today is the day they are reaching out to the winner supposedly!


----------



## bnsrowe

SyMTiK said:


> Anyone get any good news in their email? Today is the day they are reaching out to the winner supposedly!


I haven't received anything.


----------



## SyMTiK

bnsrowe said:


> I haven't received anything.


Same. Haven't seen Spitfire post much about it either since they put the video out either, kinda been very quiet about the whole thing. Hope they didn't forget about the 1000 of us that entered hahaha


----------



## Peter Walker

SyMTiK said:


> Same. Haven't seen Spitfire post much about it either since they put the video out either, kinda been very quiet about the whole thing. Hope they didn't forget about the 1000 of us that entered hahaha


Yeah, I’m really hoping they put out a video or post with the winner and a couple of honourable mentions!


----------



## pjames37

Leslie Fuller said:


> Spitfire Audio have just announced a Scoring Challenge for Hans Zimmer Month.
> 
> Check out: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/, and scroll down to Dan Keen’s section where there are links to download the video, and for t&cs.
> 
> #hanszimmermonth
> 
> Also see Dan’s video on scoring to picture using Hans Zimmer Libraries here:



Impressed with the approach from some composers on here. One always wonders which strand to emphasise, whether to go for the literal approach, philosophical / spiritual approach or the minimalist. Well I had a go too. See what you think.


----------



## pjames37

Impressed with the approach from some composers on here. One always wonders which strand to emphasise, whether to go for the literal approach, philosophical / spiritual approach or the minimalist. Well I had a go too. See what you think
Impressed with the approach from some composers on here. One always wonders which strand to emphasise, whether to go for the literal approach, philosophical / spiritual approach or the minimalist. Well I had a go too. See what you think.


----------



## Peter Walker

Well, Spitfire Audio just commented on my entry on Instagram 10 mins ago (not to say I've won, but a clapping hands emoji which is nice!), so maybe there's so many entries that they're still going through them...


----------



## Robin Thompson

Peter Walker said:


> Well, Spitfire Audio just commented on my entry on Instagram 10 mins ago (not to say I've won, but a clapping hands emoji which is nice!), so maybe there's so many entries that they're still going through them...


I wasn't sure how to take the "share on social media" part. I shared here and in the Spitfire group on Facebook, but perhaps that doesn't count?


----------



## shadowsoflight

Just FYI - I noticed on the Spitfire forums that they have confirmed on Instagram they are still working through entries. No winner yet.

They may have underestimated their social media popularity 😆


----------



## SyMTiK

shadowsoflight said:


> Just FYI - I noticed on the Spitfire forums that they have confirmed on Instagram they are still working through entries. No winner yet.
> 
> They may have underestimated their social media popularity 😆


Yeah I don’t think they anticipated 1000 entries, since the original deadline was Tuesday night, winner announced on Friday. Thats something like 25 hours of clips hahaha


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hello Everyone!



The submissions for our #HansZimmerMonth Scoring Challenge have been AMAZING and we've received more than we expected.



Please be patient with us as we judge them all, the winner will be announced in this forum thread this week!



Thanks for taking part!


----------



## Wedge

I was way too late to enter. But here is my attempt.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Well, they announced the winner finally! Congratulations. Here is the winning entry.


----------



## bnsrowe

Baronvonheadless said:


> Well, they announced the winner finally! Congratulations. Here is the winning entry.



Where did they announce the winner?


----------



## Remnant

In the Spitfire website forum. This competition was a little tough to figure out the rules for entry. It just said to post to social media but I only posted mine to YouTube and then the Spitfire forum after the deadline. Oh well. Congrats to the winner and thanks to Spitfire for giving us the film to score.


----------



## Peter Walker

Baronvonheadless said:


> Well, they announced the winner finally! Congratulations. Here is the winning entry.



Interesting choice...definitely very well written and congratulations to the winner! For me it doesn't really match the film, but I guess that's subjective and I probably need to think a little more outside the box next time


----------



## Robin Thompson

Yeah it's an odd choice to say the least to play the life giving element of water like a scene of desolation or horror. But it was well made. I liked the guitars particularly.


----------

